
Copyleft.org - ashitlerferad
https://copyleft.org/
======
robobro
[http://copyfree.org/](http://copyfree.org/)

~~~
webmaven
> [http://copyfree.org/](http://copyfree.org/)

If your licensing standard rejects[1] licenses like Apache 2.0 and CC-BY, you
_may_ be construing 'Free' too strictly.

[1]
[http://copyfree.org/standard/rejected](http://copyfree.org/standard/rejected)

